# Some Drag Stuff!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Photos in another thread as well. Hope you guys likey!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes armatures that what i like! i know youre a drag racer but howz about road arms?also can you touch on the difference.seems to me i,ve had good luck with that green type.yer drag cars are very interesting too, got me thinkin.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a serious looking racer


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

joegri said:


> yes armatures that what i like! i know youre a drag racer but howz about road arms?also can you touch on the difference.seems to me i,ve had good luck with that green type.yer drag cars are very interesting too, got me thinkin.



Hey Joe!

Yes, I do wind good roadrace arms! If you find a nice green arm, they will perform for you. I've found that alot of them are out of balance, but they can be balanced. The lower the ohms ( resistance ) along with a stronger magnet combo will let you go faster. Now it depends on how to want to go lower in ohms. You can wrap less wire around a given pole of the armature, or you can use a larger wire diameter, or my favorite, double/triple wind ( 2 or 3 strands of wire around the same pole ). Drag motors tend to be of very low resistance with very strong magnets ( remember, with more current, comes more heat ), and advanced timing. My top end drag motors will have a resistance of 0.4ohms, used for short bursts only. Things tend to break and they can turn into parts very quickly!! ( i.e. CRASH! ). Road race motors will be in the 5ohms up to 20ohms I have seen in some pancake motors. The typical Tjet motors usually run around 16-18 ohms. You can find speed winds that run in the 15-16ohm range. Match your magnet strength to your resistance, and you can dial in a good runner. I could go on and on, but I think you may get the idea.........right Joe?? :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> That's a serious looking racer


Thanks Dave!!

Still waitin' on ya!!!!


Jim Sgrig


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Kiwi!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Jim Sgrig, is a humble man his arms are known to be among the best, especially in drag racing circles. If any of you have ever gone to howorld.net and clicked on the archives tab then clicked on tuning a tjet the hottest he is one of the two people listed in the article the other is Alan Galinko. Both of them are world record holders of over 70 mph with a tjet..a simple pancake arm. I have seen them race head up and it is definitely a treat. If you need a pancake arm ,don't take my word for it read the article. He's definitely able to fulfill any of your pancake arm needs.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a serious drag racer, you can tell be the wheelie bars & armature!! :thumbsup: GONE :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fast Vette in the House! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Rum, Rum, Rum....Screeeeeatch...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

sjracer said:


> Jim Sgrig, is a humble man his arms are known to be among the best, especially in drag racing circles. If any of you have ever gone to howorld.net and clicked on the archives tab then clicked on tuning a tjet the hottest he is one of the two people listed in the article the other is Alan Galinko. Both of them are world record holders of over 70 mph with a tjet..a simple pancake arm. I have seen them race head up and it is definitely a treat. If you need a pancake arm ,don't take my word for it read the article. He's definitely able to fulfill any of your pancake arm needs.


Well, thank you Darryl! It's been my pleasure to provide the service I have to those who needed it! I do appretiate the kind words from you, a fellow racer, loyal and dedicated customer!!

JS


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Looks like a _serious _racer, orange tires and all, nicely done . . .

Jas


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

What is the resistance reading on that arm? How many laminations?
What type of magnets are you running?
What is the expected E.T. (on what volts and length of track)?
Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

scratch said:


> Looks like a _serious _racer, orange tires and all, nicely done . . .
> 
> Jas


Thanks Jas!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

waltgpierce said:


> What is the resistance reading on that arm? How many laminations?
> What type of magnets are you running?
> What is the expected E.T. (on what volts and length of track)?
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!


The AFX chassis' are hairy, there is a fine line you cannot cross with them, because of the plastic cluster gear. I build to just about their limit. I run my custom 3ohm, 2 laminate motor with poly motor mags. They run in the 0.540-0.550 e.t. range, near and sometimes over 40mph. I've run in the 0.4's well over 40mph with one of my quads in one, but they like to break gears ( lots of torque with the quads ). Now, Tjets are another story, I've actually made a 0.299 e.t. @ 80.05 mph pass with one, that number has been very difficult to duplicate. But, I can build them to run consistantly in the mid to upper 0.3's reliably. We run 1/64 scale 1/4 ( 20' 7.5" ), with 2 12 volt batteries run in series ( actually equals about 25.3v ). It's a hoot to see a Tjet go that fast!!
I appretiate your interest!

Jim Sgrig


----------

